# Cavajack Puppies



## Guest

Have just had someone come in to advertise there puppies. A cross between king charles and jack russell. 

I had never heard of these but they are soooo cute.


----------



## moboyd

IMO all puppies are cute, thats why so many get sold

Mo


----------



## SEVEN_PETS

never heard of this cross. would love to see pics of them, would be an interesting cross.


----------



## London Dogwalker

Not to me they don't they sound awful. :frown:

JRT have tonnes of energy and are mostly true to type - terriery
Cavs have so many problems due to inherited illnesses because of the massive inbreeding that went on when the breed was formed (all pedigrees are inbred, but the Cavs and others are particularly bad for it)

Puppies will be bonkers.  :lol:


----------



## Devilush

I'm sure they're cute but I just don't think it's a good mix.


----------



## Clare7435

SEVEN_PETS said:


> never heard of this cross. would love to see pics of them, would be an interesting cross.


Here ya go seven pets...just found this on the net...they are sweet i have to say xx


----------



## cutekiaro1

I just dont understand why people cross these breeds, its not even as if they are similar. Cav's have so many health issues so why not strive to better these issues?

It really makes me  when people cross breed, where are they advertising because it sounds like they never even had homes lined up


----------



## Clare7435

I'm no sure you csan really say it isn't a good mix....puppies in geneal are pretty mad anyway....mine is a bichon x king charles and she's full of energy....but whatever the mix i suppose they all have an indervidual personality and whatever they're 'supposed' to be like they'll only be who they are....my staff x lab was supposed to be as mad as a hatter and she's so sedate it's unreal lol xx


----------



## SEVEN_PETS

Clare7435 said:


> Here ya go seven pets...just found this on the net...they are sweet i have to say xx


cute. most of them look like normal jack russels, but the second one from the left has a cavalier-looking head. :001_wub:


----------



## Clare7435

cutekiaro1 said:


> I just dont understand why people cross these breeds, its not even as if they are similar. Cav's have so many health issues so why not strive to better these issues?
> 
> It really makes me  when people cross breed, where are they advertising because it sounds like they never even had homes lined up


Yes but the thread isn't about the rights and wrongs of cross breading as we all know that's a banned topic....it's about how cute these puppies are....and you have to admit they really are cute xx


----------



## Clare7435

SEVEN_PETS said:


> cute. most of them look like normal jack russels, but the second one from the left has a cavalier-looking head. :001_wub:


I agree with you S_P they looked like JR's to me too.....don't puppies make you go awwwwwwww.... xx


----------



## JANICE199

Clare7435 said:


> Here ya go seven pets...just found this on the net...they are sweet i have to say xx


*Oh i love the one 2nd from the left.*


----------



## cutekiaro1

Clare7435 said:


> Yes but the thread isn't about the rights and wrongs of cross breading as we all know that's a banned topic....it's about how cute these puppies are....and you have to admit they really are cute xx


ok fair point, they are cute


----------



## London Dogwalker

I'd find it hard not to say any puppy was cute, they all are!


----------



## Guest

here is the pic of them









The cutest looking puppies. The owner did say that one was very naughty but the other 2 are very laid back xx


----------



## SEVEN_PETS

Muriel May said:


> here is the pic of them
> 
> View attachment 42573
> 
> 
> The cutest looking puppies. The owner did say that one was very naughty but the other 2 are very laid back xx


very cute. :001_wub:


----------



## Tanya1989

I have yet to find an ugly puppy


----------



## Clare7435

Muriel May said:


> here is the pic of them
> 
> View attachment 42573
> 
> 
> The cutest looking puppies. The owner did say that one was very naughty but the other 2 are very laid back xx


Awwww....now these ones remind me more of cav pups........very cute....xx


----------



## cav

keeping zipped on this one


----------



## Tanya1989

cav said:


> keeping zipped on this one


hence my comment


----------



## archielee

Tanya1989 said:


> hence my comment


You too :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## cav

yep great reason to breed.....cute pupsters


----------



## Devilush

I'm going to be the mean one and say that I think both breeds look cuter bred with their own breed. If that makes sense 0_o


----------



## Clare7435

awww c mon folks....I wasn't saying it was a good reason to breed.....I commented that they where cute yes....and i have my own personal opinions on it all....but I just dont want to see another thread....which isnt mine by the way lol...turn into a huge barney.....I'm like REX of toy story lol....xxx


----------



## Sarahnorris

SEVEN_PETS said:


> cute. most of them look like normal jack russels, but the second one from the left has a cavalier-looking head. :001_wub:


yeah i like that one, stands out :lol:


----------



## cav

Devilush said:


> I'm going to be the mean one and say that I think both breeds look cuter bred with their own breed. If that makes sense 0_o


yep i should put pics of my pups on they are 6 weeks old but are full cavalier so not as cute


----------



## cav

Clare7435 said:


> awww c mon folks....I wasn't saying it was a good reason to breed.....I commented that they where cute yes....and i have my own personal opinions on it all....but I just dont want to see another thread....which isnt mine by the way lol...turn into a huge barney.....I'm like REX of toy story lol....xxx


thats why im keeping zipped 
i like all dogs just not the breeders


----------



## Guest

Did i say that i agreed with Cross Breeding??? 

What i did was start a thread to say that these puppies are very cute.

I have never heard of this cross before so thought i would mention it, god i wish i hadnt bothered now. 

For all the people that would like to comment on how cute these puppies are then please do so :thumbup:
For the people that dont agree on cross breeding please dont comment as you just make nice threads like this one argumentative and negative which is not why i started this thread.


----------



## cutekiaro1

Muriel May said:


> Did i say that i agreed with Cross Breeding???
> 
> What i did was start a thread to say that these puppies are very cute.
> 
> I have never heard of this cross before so thought i would mention it, god i wish i hadnt bothered now.
> 
> For all the people that would like to comment on how cute these puppies are then please do so :thumbup:
> For the people that dont agree on cross breeding please dont comment as you just make nice threads like this one argumentative and negative which is not why i started this thread.


nobody is arguing


----------



## JANICE199

Muriel May said:


> here is the pic of them
> 
> View attachment 42573
> 
> 
> The cutest looking puppies. The owner did say that one was very naughty but the other 2 are very laid back xx


*pmsl trust you to confuse me.Now i'd like 2.
For anyone with a negative thought, they are here now, try celebrating the new life.:thumbup:*


----------



## moboyd

now this I call cute










Mo


----------



## JANICE199

moboyd said:


> now this I call cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mo


Nah! this is REAL cute.








:lol::lol:


----------



## moboyd

Yeah got to say that IS very cute. lol.

Mo


----------



## ArwenLune

Tanya1989 said:


> I have yet to find an ugly puppy


Yup! Babies of any species had to evolve to look cute or nobody would take care of them.


----------



## spid

loving ALL the puppies on this thread - but especially the cavajack with the eye patch and the brownie husky(?) 2nd from left


----------



## moboyd

spid said:


> loving ALL the puppies on this thread - but especially the cavajack with the eye patch and the brownie husky(?) 2nd from left


Malamute


----------



## comfortcreature

Haven't read the full thread yet, but have an image from long, long ago (pre 1920s) with what looks like Cavajack type puppies, so thought I'd add it above the one with the cuties from the first page.



















I like the second from the left as well. Oh, what I would do for a short coated pup with a Cavalier temperament, but I would not be up for the JRT temperament if a pup had that.

CC


----------



## blondiebella

were r they advertised ??


----------



## luvmydogs

OMG those Mals are stunning! :001_wub:


----------



## Guest

moboyd said:


> now this I call cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mo


Wow! me too:001_wub:


----------



## archielee

This is cute


----------



## Clare7435

archielee said:


> This is cute


Now that's some serious cutenes going on there .......beautiful xx


----------



## Lucylewis0

Don't forget cute little TT puppies


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Indie says bah humbug to pups, only good use is a cushion!


----------



## rocco33

> Indie says bah humbug to pups, only good use is a cushion!


  

But my boy says they're not cute when they use you as a cushion!









'but I'm cute !?!?'


----------



## lukeab

Cute puppies eh? Get a load of this! This is our Cavajack pup, 3 months old in the photos. Now 6 months old and have to say he's wonderful. He's pretty much what you hope to get from this cross, Cavalier temperament and short coat and some of the energy of a Jack Russel :thumbup:


----------



## dexter

aww so cute ...................... i can't see any cavvie in him


----------



## lukeab

comfortcreature said:


> Haven't read the full thread yet, but have an image from long, long ago (pre 1920s) with what looks like Cavajack type puppies, so thought I'd add it above the one with the cuties from the first page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the second from the left as well. Oh, what I would do for a short coated pup with a Cavalier temperament, but I would not be up for the JRT temperament if a pup had that.
> 
> CC


Regarding your concerns, just to say our cavajack is easy to train, obeys commands, is friendly and by no means snappy or aggressive towards visitors, human or animal. Maybe not the best watch dog. Lol :thumbup:


----------



## lukeab

dexter said:


> aww so cute ...................... i can't see any cavvie in him


Thanks! He is cute isn't he! yeh, maybe it's a little more visible in this photo, but at the same time, we can't be 100% sure of his lineage, he came from a rescue, the story wasn't clear, some farmer had dogs and they bred, he didn't want the litter so sent them to the animal shelter. One person thought he was a straight cross, and another maybe only a quarter Cavallier. Still I choose to see the spaniel in him


----------



## dexter

looks a jack to me. but hey who cares he's darn cute. we had one for 20 years!


----------



## ploddingon

Muriel May said:


> here is the pic of them
> 
> View attachment 42573
> 
> 
> The cutest looking puppies. The owner did say that one was very naughty but the other 2 are very laid back xx


I bet the one in the middle is the naughty one, he has that look in his eyes lol


----------



## ploddingon

Here's my little chap when he was just a wee one, looking sooo innocent.

He has changed lol


----------



## lolabeau

I have a Cavajack, here's a picture, she is simply beautiful.


----------



## Alisyn

I have a Cavalier King Charles Jack Russel mix and she is a great dog. I know it is a very odd mix but it seems to work. she loves to play fetch for hours but is content with sitting at home on the sofa with me for the day. She is super smart but has the Jack Russel stubbornnes. I think it's actually a good mix, you get the the qualities of a Jack Russel without it being crazy and constantly bouncing off the walls. I attached a picture of my girl, I think its a cute mix.


----------



## lolabeau

Here's my lola Cavalier King Charles x Jack Russell, she's beautiful in every way, she's two yrs four months now!


----------



## springfieldbean

She really is a gorgeous dog, lolabeau :001_wub:

I wonder if the reason these breeds were crossed was to try and reduce some of the health problems cavaliers can have?


----------



## comfortcreature

lukeab said:


> Regarding your concerns, just to say our cavajack is easy to train, obeys commands, is friendly and by no means snappy or aggressive towards visitors, human or animal. Maybe not the best watch dog. Lol :thumbup:


Good to know. I owned a feist mix as a teen (farm terrier of the jack russell type) and she was an incredible dog, but she was busy (great as a farm mouser) and bossy with other dogs as well. I generally am a 'dog' fan before a 'breed' fan and can see a lot that could come wonderfully with this mix, however temperaments could vary a lot considering the types behind. That is neither good nor bad as long as the pup owners are ready for the pup they get. (I own purpose bred small mixes myself).

CC


----------



## Tigerneko

lolabeau said:


> Here's my lola Cavalier King Charles x Jack Russell, she's beautiful in every way, she's two yrs four months now!


bloomin heck, she looks like a Kooikerhondje! She is beautiful 

Kooikerhondje, in case you were wondering what they look like  :


----------



## BlueBeagle

Tigerneko said:


> bloomin heck, she looks like a Kooikerhondje! She is beautiful
> 
> Kooikerhondje, in case you were wondering what they look like  :


That was exactly what I was thinking! I love Kooikerhondjes, such great little dogs 

Lola is a beautiful looking dog!


----------



## GermanShepardOwner

Cavajack? what an awful mix, another dog which is going to have alot of issues....


----------



## Phoolf

GermanShepardOwner said:


> Cavajack? what an awful mix, another dog which is going to have alot of issues....


Awful mix in what way? What sort of issues are you antipating exactly? JR's do not have many known issues, cavs have far too many, outbreeding cavs seems like the smartest way to go to create healthier puppies.


----------



## Hyponic

London Dogwalker said:


> Not to me they don't they sound awful. :frown:
> 
> JRT have tonnes of energy and are mostly true to type - terriery
> Cavs have so many problems due to inherited illnesses because of the massive inbreeding that went on when the breed was formed (all pedigrees are inbred, but the Cavs and others are particularly bad for it)
> 
> Puppies will be bonkers.  :lol:


A quick response concerning my dogs breeding results. ..
No bonkers here. . In fact very lovable and behaved dogs.. so your wrong in my case.. In fact breeding my female cav with my male jack Russell helped correct the shorter snouts inherited by the cavs when people started breeding them long ago with pugs giving them some breathing problems. . My 3 puppies turned out great.. they are 3 years old now and mom is 5.. sadly my best buddy ( THE DAD ), jack Russell past away.. 
on the point of breeding itself.. I won't do it again. . I didn't do it for money this last time.. and I won't do it period for any reason again simply because their are too many shelter dogs out there needing homes


----------



## AlexArt

I have no problem on crossbreeding as are most folk on here - IF done correctly and both parents are fully health tested for the health problems that occur in their breed. Crossing a Cav with anything is totally dumb if no health tests have been done, yes you may lengthen the muzzle etc but you may find all the pups have inherited ALL the health issues of the Cav which would be heartbreaking for the animals and their owners - not to mention very expensive!! ALL puppies are cute irrespective of cross or pure, but I doubt they'd be so cute when screaming in pain, pooping, peeing themselves etc with Syringomyelia purely because someone thought it would be cute to produce some puppies!


----------



## Taylorbaby

Hyponic said:


> A quick response concerning my dogs breeding results. ..
> No bonkers here. . In fact very lovable and behaved dogs.. so your wrong in my case.. In fact breeding my female cav with my male jack Russell helped correct the shorter snouts inherited by the cavs when people started breeding them long ago with pugs giving them some breathing problems. . My 3 puppies turned out great.. they are 3 years old now and mom is 5.. sadly my best buddy ( THE DAD ), jack Russell past away..
> on the point of breeding itself.. I won't do it again. . I didn't do it for money this last time.. and I won't do it period for any reason again simply because their are too many shelter dogs out there needing homes


Did you health test for these before breeding your cav & jack together?

*CKCS:*

BVA/KC Health Schemes BVA - Canine Health Schemes
Eye disease: Multifocal Retinal Dysplasia (both parents clear); Hereditary cataract; Multiple ocular defects
Hip Dysplasia (malformation of the hip joints causing pain and lameness): breed mean score 15.7 (parents should be lower)
Chiari malformation Syringomyelia (CMSM) (occipital bone malformation which squashes the hindbrain, blocks the normal flow of cerebrospinal fluid and causes pockets of fluid within the spinal cord) causes pain and other neurological symptoms. An extremely high incidence in this breed. Almost all Cavaliers have the Chiari malformation and at 6 years and older 70% will have SM. You are strongly advised to go to a breeder who uses the BVA/KC CMSM scheme rather than any other scheme.

DNA tests available

Parents should be tested for:
CC/DE Dry Eye Curly Coat (eyes produce no tears, skin very dry, coat curly and coarse)
EF Episodic Falling Syndrome (involuntary muscle spasms)

Unofficial (breed club) schemes
Mitral Valve Disease (MVD) Heart scheme: both parents clear of heart murmur at two and a half years and grandparents clear at 5 years. MVD has a very high incidence in the breed with 50% developing heart murmurs by the age of 5 years. Many Cavaliers will die prematurely from this disease.
No dog should be bred before 2 and a half years of age

*Jack russells:*

BVA/KC Health Schemes BVA - Canine Health Schemes
Eye disease: Primary lens luxation (PLL); Progressive retinal atrophy (PRA)

DNA tests available
Primary lens luxation (PLL)
Late Onset Ataxia (LOA) (progressive brain disease causing wobbliness)


----------



## Stans mum

I own a male cavajack. He is 5 years old and very well behaved. We have had him since he was 9 weeks old. He was incredibly easy to house train and grew out of puppy chewing within a few weeks. His mum was a Cavalier and dad was the Jack Russell that lived next door. 
He has all the character and intelligence of the Jack Russell and all the affection of the cavalier. He has no medical conditions and is in tip top health. We couldn't have asked for a more obedient, friendly, loving dog. He loves going out for his walks - what dog doesn't, but is happy to be left home alone for a couple of hours. He loves our children and is friendly with other dogs. As you can tell we adore our boy and when he leaves us we will definitely be getting another Cavajack.


----------



## Amelia66

This post was from 2010. Revived in 2014, its old.

Why not make your own thread and tell us all about your pup?


----------



## Heather Oates

I had a female Cavajack for 10 years. We loved her so much and she was my Sons best mate. Loyal and fun. She got Cancer but with Chemo fought bravely. Then she had to stop treatment as she also got Diabetis and lost her sight. We miss her every day. A great mix. A bit over priced as they are a crossbreed but if you want, fun, love and a small size Dog. You can not go wrong.


----------



## Charles of Perth

Sorry your dog passed away. Always traumatic. Our Jack Russell died one month shy of his 16th birthday over two years ago. Sudden stroke. All over in a minute. We knew the day would come but it was very quick. Great little guy, perfect watchdog. Even kept the bees out of the yard! Anyway, my daughter gave us a 5 year old female Cav-a-jack over a year ago, that she got from an animal shelter. She already had an old staffy, and unfortunately the staffy never warmed to having the Cav-a-jack around. Just wouldn't get along, so we were glad to take her. Anyway, my daughter never had any health issues when she had her. We haven't either - beyond one eye infection.

I would vouch for this cross, like some others have. Wonderful little dogs. They try very hard to please their owners and are almost no trouble at all to keep. They have enough JRT in them to make a decent, but not great, watchdog. They are much better suited for in the house, than outside. Ours was a long-hair JRT cross, so she looks different from most cav-a-jacks. Great temperament, totally house-broken and almost never makes a 'mistake'. And when she does, she's been trained to do it on a small rug underneath a desk - but it's a rare event. Very playfull, likes to fetch toys and great on walks. But like the Cavalier, no street sense at all, so can't go off the leash where there is traffic. Easy to train and responsive to commands. She does have a thing about birds and will go for them. Two successes so far....a honey-eater and a crow. The crow managed to escape though but left a heap of feathers behind. She's come close to getting many others. Has the JRT speed and agility. Anyway, my opinion - these are great dogs. We've been very pleased with ours, and I would be hard pressed to think of any better dog in that size range.


----------



## p ptolomey

Charles of Perth said:


> View attachment 304419
> Sorry your dog passed away. Always traumatic. Our Jack Russell died one month shy of his 16th birthday over two years ago. Sudden stroke. All over in a minute. We knew the day would come but it was very quick. Great little guy, perfect watchdog. Even kept the bees out of the yard! Anyway, my daughter gave us a 5 year old female Cav-a-jack over a year ago, that she got from an animal shelter. She already had an old staffy, and unfortunately the staffy never warmed to having the Cav-a-jack around. Just wouldn't get along, so we were glad to take her. Anyway, my daughter never had any health issues when she had her. We haven't either - beyond one eye infection.
> 
> I would vouch for this cross, like some others have. Wonderful little dogs. They try very hard to please their owners and are almost no trouble at all to keep. They have enough JRT in them to make a decent, but not great, watchdog. They are much better suited for in the house, than outside. Ours was a long-hair JRT cross, so she looks different from most cav-a-jacks. Great temperament, totally house-broken and almost never makes a 'mistake'. And when she does, she's been trained to do it on a small rug underneath a desk - but it's a rare event. Very playfull, likes to fetch toys and great on walks. But like the Cavalier, no street sense at all, so can't go off the leash where there is traffic. Easy to train and responsive to commands. She does have a thing about birds and will go for them. Two successes so far....a honey-eater and a crow. The crow managed to escape though but left a heap of feathers behind. She's come close to getting many others. Has the JRT speed and agility. Anyway, my opinion - these are great dogs. We've been very pleased with ours, and I would be hard pressed to think of any better dog in that size range.


Just to add to the conversation. I had a cross Jack Russell and King Charles offspring over two decades ago. She was the result of a JR mother and KC father, the runt of seven pups. She turned out to be the best dog I have ever owned. Very friendly, great with kids, and somehow a natural gun dog..she became quite famous in our local area. Died after some 17 years of a heart condition. After a gap of 4 years researched the internet and found another puppy with the same sort of lineage..again an amazing dog..highly intelligent, great with both children and other dogs. Now it seems this breed has been given a name...Cavajack...which has put thre price of pups up to anywhere around £700/£900. 
Breeders do seem to cross animals with the potential outcome to enhance looks and size at the moment, ..to create trophy dogs. Having had two of these types, Cavajacks as they are now called, I can only say I was totally surprised that they both turned out exactly the same way...very intelligent and family friendly. Others who have sourced this breed have given the same feedback. 
From my experience these have always been fathered by a KC from a JR mother. I was initially suspicious as JR can be nippy dogs and do not sit well with children....both mine have been superb. Both have been very inteligent dogs, have great confidence. They do need stimulation and exercise however and seem to be at the higher end of intelligence spectrum..however have not had experience in having a male JR and female KC offspring. Maybe others can give opinion on this. 
Personally, from two direct experiences and another bought for a friend I would not look futher. Now they have a name, they seem to command quite high prices.


----------



## Sprat

My Cavajack ‘Gussie’ has the most beautiful nature of any dog I’ve ever known. I had a purebred jack before him and he was a bit too nuts, it was all about the hunt and pretty much that’s it. Loved him to bits but the jack mixed with the cav makes for a much more affectionate cuddly pet who won’t go take off next door to take on a horse (like
My jack would) -still energetic and boisterous, will chase balls, loves hunting (Gussie fought a fox once) but not stark raving mad like a pure jack, he would rather stick by your side than rove alone. Great ratter.


----------



## Guest

This thread is old people.


----------



## Sprat

Yea but it’s hit #1 when I google ‘cavajack’ !


----------



## CheddarS

Muriel May said:


> Did i say that i agreed with Cross Breeding???
> 
> What i did was start a thread to say that these puppies are very cute.
> 
> I have never heard of this cross before so thought i would mention it, god i wish i hadnt bothered now.
> 
> For all the people that would like to comment on how cute these puppies are then please do so :thumbup:
> For the people that dont agree on cross breeding please dont comment as you just make nice threads like this one argumentative and negative which is not why i started this thread.


You post, you get the comments


----------



## SusieRainbow

CheddarS said:


> You post, you get the comments


Posted 8 years ago !


----------



## Mia Messenger

Sprat said:


> My Cavajack 'Gussie' has the most beautiful nature of any dog I've ever known. I had a purebred jack before him and he was a bit too nuts, it was all about the hunt and pretty much that's it. Loved him to bits but the jack mixed with the cav makes for a much more affectionate cuddly pet who won't go take off next door to take on a horse (like
> My jack would) -still energetic and boisterous, will chase balls, loves hunting (Gussie fought a fox once) but not stark raving mad like a pure jack, he would rather stick by your side than rove alone. Great ratter.


Hiya, I am looking for a Cavajack, do you happen to have the details of the breeder you got yours from? And do you know if they still breed? thank you!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Mia Messenger said:


> Hiya, I am looking for a Cavajack, do you happen to have the details of the breeder you got yours from? And do you know if they still breed? thank you!


This thread is 3 years old and none of the original posters active.:Locktopic


----------

